# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Νεοι γειτονες....

## teo24

Εδω και καιρο εβλεπα 4 ενηλικα χελιδονακια να κοβουν βολτες μπροστα στο μπαλκονι μου,εφτασε η ωρα ομως να ξεπεταχτουν και τα μικρα τους.Σημερα ηρθαν 2 απ τα μικρα στα καγκελα μου αλλα αμεσως πηγαν στα καλωδια της ΔΕΗ που ηταν και τα αδερφακια τους.Ειναι απιστευτα και μιλαν ασταματητα.Καθομαι εξω με το καφεδακι και τα απολαμβανω....


[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## nikolaslo

Χαχα Θοδωρη ειναι τρομερα τα μικρουλια εχω και εγω τετοιους γειτονους

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πανέμορφα και πολυλογαδες είναι Θοδωρή αυτά τα ζουζούνια  !!!  :Happy0045: 
Έμας εδώ και δυο χρόνια έρχεται ένα ζευγάρι ακριβώς απέναντι απο το μπαλκόνι μου σε 2 μέτρα και φωλιάζουν ! 
Καταλαβαίνεις λοιπόν πως τα cockatiel μου εχουν ρίξει τοοο κουτσομπολιό με αυτα τα μικρα  :Rolleye0012:  ξεκινανε αυτα και απαντάει και ο Εκτωρας χάχαχάχα  :Happy0196:  
Εν τω μεταξύ δε φοβούνται καθόλου με την παρουσία μας χαχαχαχα  :Anim 59:

----------


## Soulaki

Αυτές ειναι όμορφες παρεούλες......

----------


## panos70

Ειναι η εποχη που εχουμε λιγο πολυ ολοι τετοιους καλους γειτονες γυρω μας και φυσικα τους απολαμβανουμε

----------


## Cristina

Θοδωρή και Νίκο, σας ζηλεύω για το πράσινο που έχετε! Να βγεις στο μπαλκόνι να πιείς τον καφέ σου και να βλέπεις όλο πράσινο!! Εγω τον Γιώργο απέναντι βλέπω  :winky:

----------


## Esmi

Αχ έχουμε και μεις τέτοιους επισκέπτες μιας και μένουμε στη φύση!!! Απέναντι από το μπαλκόνι μου στα σύρματα της ΔΕΗ κάθε μερα!!

----------


## Soulaki

Εμένα στα πεύκα τα πουλιά οργιάζουν, εχω αυτη την εποχή κατι τσαλαπετεινους, κούκλους......

----------


## Oldjohn

πανεμορφα πουλια τα χελιδονια

----------


## nikolaslo

Οι αλλοι γειτονες πανε για νεο γυρο χαχαχα

----------

